# Substrate Choice?



## MouseMaid

I was just curious as to what substrate people use? I've seen the set up thread but it's tricky to see what's being used in most of them. Thanks!


----------



## pauly

I use plain old wood shavings, I don't have that much choice really. I tried micanthus that initially was good, but later bags became very dusty. I recently had a bag of shaving that had a lot of MDF sawdust in it, nearly did for me, never mind the mice, it went straight back, apparently they had a lot of complaints & the supplier was told to come & collect the lot.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

I have tried out lots of different types, but right now I use hemp bedding (with eucalyptus), which I much prefer.


----------



## SarahC

I think I've tried everything.I use Flax which is fine,soft and clean.A good quality dust extracted shavings such as snowflake would be my second choice.


----------



## WoodWitch

I use Aubiose (especially during the summer) or shavings.


----------



## MouseMaid

Thanks for the replies. I've not come across hemp bedding before (I don't think, anyway!) What's it like in terms of smell and absorbency? I'm currently using carefresh which I'm not hugely impressed with. I did look at wood shavings, but wasn't sure how bad they'd be for dust etc


----------



## WoodWitch

Aubiose is hemp. It's very good for absorbancy and smell. It is also better for allergy sufferers than shavings, low dust content. I like it! Only available in large bales, but is cheap!


----------



## JessieKate

I saw sterilized ground corn cob recommended online so I used that at first because I had it on hand, but at the pet store they told me the Care Fresh would be better for my pet because it would have less dust. I wanted an excuse to buy the rainbow pastel stuff anyways, so I'll be using that for a bit.


----------



## Laigaie

I'm a big fan of Sani Chips. It's tiny chipped aspen, and it dries really well and very quickly, so it doesn't stay moist and stink. It comes in big bales from pet360.com or petfooddirect.com


----------



## Alexananandra

Carefresh is fine, but not the best for odor control I've found.

I am currently using Back 2 Nature Small Animal litter. It's fantastic. It's recycled newspaper made into little pellets, they look like cat litter. No dust, no fragrance, no chemical additives. It's just recycled paper so it's very hypoallergenic and mouse-friendly. If you're in the UK you can get it in 30 litre bags on Amazon. Not sure about outside of the UK though.


----------



## RatAtaT2693

Has anyone tried fleece? I use it for my rats, but I didn't know if it would be okay for mice.


----------



## RatAtaT2693

Alexananandra said:


> Carefresh is fine, but not the best for odor control I've found.
> 
> I am currently using Back 2 Nature Small Animal litter. It's fantastic. It's recycled newspaper made into little pellets, they look like cat litter. No dust, no fragrance, no chemical additives. It's just recycled paper so it's very hypoallergenic and mouse-friendly. If you're in the UK you can get it in 30 litre bags on Amazon. Not sure about outside of the UK though.


Yep - apparently they have a US branch. About $15 USD on Amazon for 20 litres.

Has anyone used fleece for their mice?


----------



## Lilly

Fleece would just get very stinky at best and most likely shredded pretty quickly


----------



## Laigaie

Fleece, oh! I agree: destroyed immediately and stink while it does it.


----------



## RatAtaT2693

Oh dear. I'm just trying to see if anything I do for rats applies to meeces.


----------



## JessieKate

Alexananandra said:


> Carefresh is fine, but not the best for odor control I've found.
> 
> I am currently using Back 2 Nature Small Animal litter. It's fantastic. It's recycled newspaper made into little pellets, they look like cat litter. No dust, no fragrance, no chemical additives. It's just recycled paper so it's very hypoallergenic and mouse-friendly. If you're in the UK you can get it in 30 litre bags on Amazon. Not sure about outside of the UK though.


Ah, odor control will probably become important if I get more mice.


----------



## yorke

Since i took fleece out of my rat cages they are much healthier. With fleece you need to keep numbers down and change fleece daily. 
I used back-2-nature (awesome), corncob, kenaf (similar to hemp), newspaper, pine or hay pellets, but every time i like something, its taken off the market. 
Went back to good old heat treated pine shavings and my rats and mice are 100% ok. Smells much less than other litter and my rats sneeze less.


----------



## LayRong

Since i took fleece out of my rat cages they are much healthier. With fleece you need to keep numbers down and change fleece daily. 
I used back-2-nature (awesome), corncob, kenaf (similar to hemp), newspaper, pine or hay pellets, but every time i like something, its taken off the market. 
Went back to good old heat treated pine shavings and my rats and mice are 100% ok. Smells much less than other litter and my rats sneeze less.
gclub online
goldenslot


----------



## trishland

I use shavings for horses (larger and dust-free) combined with hay - all sterilized by freeze.


----------



## Agoutigoo

I use a combination of chopped cardboard and large dust extracted shavings.


----------



## Scalesmousery

Hi I use Megazorb a great substrate ,but make sure your supplier receives plenty supplies and not the odd bags as some can have a horrible smell at least yiu know if a regular supply comes in its new and fresh


----------

